# Small model of small ship



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Construction cost, virtually nothing. Tools used, hardly any.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Very well made schooner , making so small I sometimes think is harder than the bigger models , don't think I would have the eyesight to do anything as small and accurate as this, you must have very steady hands


----------



## Carlos Mariano (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello Shipbuilder
Precious model indeed.
I like it very much,no doubt is a very hard work

Regards
C.Mariano


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thank you for comments. It did not take very long. All the masts, spars & rigging (including ratlines) are metal - thin brass & copper rod & fine copper wire. 
Bob


----------



## liteflight (Jan 25, 2008)

Shipbuilder,

Beautiful original, beautiful model.
Thank you for sharing it - could you please tell us what you make the sails of - they look clean but well-set
Would you mind if I posted the picture in the Footy forum to encourage the footy schooner brigade?
andrew


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Andrew,
Thanks for comments. Post it where you wish. The sails are nothing more than white airmail paper with grey seams printed on them using the computer (Grey so they are not too prominent). The wind-filled shape, maybe not all that evident here, was obtained by moulding them round an ostrich egg (purchased at OK Bazaars, Cape Town many years ago) whilst wet.
Bob


----------



## liteflight (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you , Bob

Thanks also for helping me with an excellent excuse for not making realistic sails:

"I Couldn't make a good set of sails, I havn't got an ostrich egg"

It has a plausible ring to it!
andrew


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Andrew,
Before I got the egg, I used a smooth plastic ball. The only reason I prefer the egg is that I get a number of curves to choose from between the pointed end & the blunt end. Place wet sail on egg or ball, cover with large handkerchief & hold it tight at back & then play heat gun onto it until dry. Trim to size & you have a very well-formed sail.
Bob


----------

